# Another first baby!



## Cannuck (Mar 10, 2010)

After a rough go, we finally feel semi secure about this little one's future. We named her Sarah


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 10, 2010)

She's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2010)

She's adorable! 

Glad she will be ok.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats one very pretty young lady. We have Romney sheep with 7 new lambs 6 girls and 1 ram. One of our triplet lambs is still hanging on and our fingers are crossed.
Good luck with Sarah


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 11, 2010)

adorable


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 11, 2010)

I love the markings on her face!  Congrats!


----------



## Cannuck (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, had another round last night until midway this afternoon  Had to make a drug run for the little gal. Got some vitamins and antibiotic into her this morning. She came around finally and is with her mum now. Inexperienced sheperds + first time mom + premature lamb = not so dreamy nights lol. But we're learning!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 12, 2010)

What a little darling


----------

